# Game 5: Kings @ Spurs (5/2)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-2) @ San Antonio Spurs (2-2)
ATT Center, Tuesday May 2, 2006
6:30 PT,














*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Ron Artest/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Robert Horry/Tim Duncan/Bruce Bowen/Manu Ginobili/Tony Parker  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Spurs board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lineup looks a little small...............:rofl:

until SA finds somebody big, fast, and strong enough to guard both artest AND bonzi...the kings are the favorites


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Since the road team in game 7's wins like .05% of the time, this is the game we really need, but the pressure is on the Spurs too, we came up with some stuff that they weren't able to adjust to through 2 games, and we competed in SA without Artest last game there. We have the momentum, and they are supposed to win this game, so maybe they come out tight. 

Artest can still do a great job on Manu, but it will be harder to totally shut him down when he's at home.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Kings lets keep it going, I want you guys to beat the Spurs, because I would love to see an 8 seed take down a 1.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hopefully no one gets injured and this game is well officiated :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 104
Spurs 103


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just think: As series grows dramatic, ponder these five questions 


> *1. So how much is this going to cost the Maloofs?
> 2. Is Manu haunted, or is Ron-Ron the devil?
> 3. Wait: Is this spring 2000?
> 4. Shouldn't this be Shareef's moment?
> 5. Will Duncan break out or break apart?*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings' adjustments prove monumental 

Marcos Bretón: Welcome to where careers are saved 

Kings notes: Wells says a little hustle goes a long way 

Marty Mac's World: Bibby's table-setting skills don't get due


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Almost tipoff.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs win.

Notice the lack of unwanted pics, artestify?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^He posts those picks a lot, win or lose, but even if he was doing something to bait you, you have just gone and done the same thing.

Back to basketball- we know we can play there now, but game 7 would be totally different, if we get there. Manu wasn't going to play badly forever. Hopefully we can go back to playing offense like we did to get back into this game. 

Thomas 2 points, 3 rebounds, 0 assists, 1 steal, 0 blocks, 1 to, 4 pf's, 1/3 fg, 0/0 ft

Shareef 5 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 2 to's, 5 pf's, 2/3 fg, 1/2 ft

Like there was any doubt what position needed to be addressed after the season. Maybe Petrie will realize that we need an interior defender at the 4 after Duncan dominated down the stretch and Ginobili got seemingly 14 layups in the forth. 

Am I the only one who can't stand the sound of Grant Napear's voice anymore? All he ever does is talk about what the Kings are doing wrong, and how great everyone else on every other team is. This guy desperately needs to be canned.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm not trying to bait him. I'm trying to get him to stop posting pictures after the games we lose after we keep telling him not to. He can post them here, and even in the series thread in the playoffs forums. But leave them out of our forum.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

what a great game... i think Sacto has become my favorite team in the West. artest has breathed new life into this team. if they had won tonight i think they would have closed out the spurs in 6. i still think they have a shot to shock everyone and take 2 in a row for the series. they definitly have given the spurs more of a problem then dallas would.
come next year, with a few roster tweaks and some more time to gel as a team i think sacto will be a top 3 team in the West.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ezealen said:


> I'm not trying to bait him. I'm trying to get him to stop posting pictures after the games we lose after we keep telling him not to. He can post them here, and even in the series thread in the playoffs forums. But leave them out of our forum.



Grow up. It's just a game. I'll do whatever I want.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Thomas 2 points, 3 rebounds, 0 assists, 1 steal, 0 blocks, 1 to, 4 pf's, 1/3 fg, 0/0 ft
> 
> Shareef 5 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 2 to's, 5 pf's, 2/3 fg, 1/2 ft


Add in Miller with 2 rebounds. Pretty pathetic.

Bonzi is a stud, and Artest wouldn't let them die without a fight. Game 6 @ Arco is going to be crazy:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Artestify! said:


> Grow up. It's just a game. I'll do whatever I want.


You're ganna get yourself banned from our forum, bud. If you think I'm the only one sick of it, you're wrong. Infact, I even stuck up for you...that was until you did it...AGAIN!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ezealen said:


> You're ganna get yourself banned from our forum, bud. If you think I'm the only one sick of it, you're wrong. Infact, I even stuck up for you...that was until you did it...AGAIN!












Try to get me banned. You'll look silly since I have done nothing wrong. You are really making yourself look like a dolt.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Well at least we didn't go down easy. Good game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Postgame Quotes-at San Antonio: Game Five 

Spurs of the moment: Bonzi Wells receives little help as San Antonio seizes 3-2 series lead 



> The Spurs finally went back to their time-tested formula that gave them a Game 2 victory, receiving a combined 72 points on 26-of-40 shooting from their trio of All-Stars. And after Wells passed the monster baton to Ron Artest, whose 14 fourth-quarter points helped the Kings turn a 12-point fourth-quarter deficit into a 91-91 tie, the Kings drowned in their own moat of subpar defense. They allowed the Spurs to score on 11 of their last 12 possessions and hit their last five field goals.
> 
> Ginobili, most notably, seemed to shake whatever demons had caused his Game 3-losing turnover and three-point outing in Game 4, scoring 27 points on 9-of-14 shooting. He scored the last six points for the Spurs - all free throws - while he, Duncan and Parker scored 18 of San Antonio's final 22 points. At times, he even showed an ability to score with Artest in his face, repeatedly dashing around the famed defender on his own or with the help of screens en route to the basket.
> 
> ...


Ailene Voisin: Artest, Wells can't do it alone 

Ginobili finally recovers from Game 3 gaffe: After his Game 4 struggles, the Spurs guard looks like his old self with 27 points and nine rebounds 

Series notes: Turnaround shot? Wells is nailing it


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'm not trying to bait him. I'm trying to get him to stop posting pictures after the games we lose after we keep telling him not to. He can post them here, and even in the series thread in the playoffs forums. But leave them out of our forum.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

All ezealan is doing is making it so pictures will be posted in the Spurs forum every time they lose forever. It'll be fun, since even if they get by us, the Mavs are going to make fools out of them. Too bad for Finley and NVE, but that's what you get for bandwagoning on to the defending champ, I guess. I have 0 respect for those guys since then. 

Get Artesify banned? :rotf: Last time I checked, you have to do something wrong to get banned. 

Artesify's pics reminded me, I have no idea what Barry must have done when the Spurs won the championship last season, because he celebrates like he made the game winner in the finals every time he hits an open jumper.


----------

